
Ask HN: Desktop or Laptop with eGPU - libab
I currently have a MacBook Pro, but I&#x27;m also thinking to get a Windows machine. My options are to either build a desktop or buy a laptop and a eGPU (probably Razer Core X). The benefit of the desktop is upgradability and performace; however it is not portable. If I get a laptop (probbably a ThinkPad) and an eGPU (with Radeon VII), i can also use the eGPU with my MacBook Pro. What would you reccomend?
======
scarface74
I recently listened to a podcast where they were talking about using the same
eGPU with Windows, Macs, and Linux.

[https://coder.show/357](https://coder.show/357)

My gut opinion is that an eGpu wouldn’t work as well with Windows as it would
with Macs with Apple having tighter control over the operating system + driver
and seeing that Apple has bet heavily on eGPUs. It seems to be more of a niche
with Windows.

------
jammygit
A partner and I are considering launching a very small side business where we
would be selling pre-built desktops for pro applications.

Out of curiosity, what are the spec requirements your work requires, and would
Remote Desktop be a reasonable option for your use case?

------
gaspoweredcat
i had this dilemma last year myself, in the end i went with an X1 Carbon 6th
gen and an eGPU (aorus gaming box 1070) and i havent regretted it but my
reason for the eGPU was purely for gaming.

there are some slight caveats, first is the fact that thunderbolt isnt
perfect, you will sometimes find yourself having to shutdown the system and
power off the GPU before itll connect and thunderbolt cables are painfully
expensive which means its extra stinging when you find youve managed to
somehow damage it like i have with mine recently but overall it makes for a
great little portable rig

~~~
libab
Are you happy with the X1 Carbon 6th gen? That is my top option. What are the
main purposes you use it for?

------
phren0logy
What are you using the GPU for? Is it for ML, gaming, game dev?

~~~
libab
I'll be using it mostly for Creative Cloud and some gaming.

~~~
phren0logy
My biased opinion is that an inexpensive laptop and a desktop with an internal
card would probably be much less headache.

~~~
scarface74
I agree. Also if the primary use case is Creative Cloud, couldn’t you do the
heavy lifting on the desktop PC and use the laptop he already has for
portability?

